# DLink G640t configuration



## amanpalsingh (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have bought a DLink G640t wireless modem and tried to configure it for my ADSL account from Etisalat, Al Shamil (Dubai). For some strange reason, while the status shows connected, I just can't seem to have access to the internet. Pl. help.

Regards
Aman


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

To hazard a guess, I'd say you need to configure the user name/password in the WAN configuration section.


----------

